# imac fantasy owners



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I am getting a imac fantasy starting unit sometime this week but I want to extend it. Tesco direct has discontinued the imac and eveywhere else i found wants £30 including p&p is there anywhere cheaper where you get your extentions from? Thanks x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> I am getting a imac fantasy starting unit sometime this week but I want to extend it. Tesco direct has discontinued the imac and eveywhere else i found wants £30 including p&p is there anywhere cheaper where you get your extentions from? Thanks x


Have a look at item no 180341310303 on Ebay, is that any good?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

>.> Yes but it's too expensive I don't have £50 to spend the sections I was hoping for are like £20 each... tempting.....


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

You could but this this one

multi level cage in exellent condition on eBay, also Cages, Birds, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 07-Apr-09 23:35:26 BST)

and then sell the bits you don't need! Get your rotastak on ebay and then you can afford it!! lol


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

My daughers clothes are on ebay now (the old ones not the ones she wears) lol. I just sold my cat stuff but my husband spent the money on a wii Nunchuck... Want to sell all the rotastak together and the gerbils are still using it.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i LOVE my imac fantasy!!!!! worth EVERY penny!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i LOVE my imac fantasy!!!!! worth EVERY penny!


They are a lot bigger than I imagined, hadn't realised till I actually saw a hammie in one.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

How much did the addons cost you? Where did you get them from?? >.>


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

My hubby is gonna kill me lol I just brought that 4 story one and I already got another story the other day I don't know where we are going to keep her!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

You could always try selling the hubby to make space and provide extra fundage!!! :001_tt2:

(Sorry, that was cheeky but I couldn't resist!! Still living with one of my parental units and whenever she starts I just reminder her that being the oldest daughter I make the decision as to where she goes when she retires. THus, she must give me everything I want!!! Or at least I like to think so!)


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

lol I should so use that with my father in law who lives in my spair room! XD Be good or I'll send you to a retirment home :devil:


----------

